# Thunder Sound Effects?



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

I am searching for a good track to use for thunder for my yard haunt. I know there are many out there... I just wondered if anyone had any recommendations? I plan to use this in conjunction with lightning, but don't necessarily need to use the track to drive the lightning, so thats not an issue. I also prefer track(s) with just thunder, rather than heavy rain etc. 

FREE is always great if possible, but I wouldn't mind paying for an MP3 or a CD if its worth it. 

I thought about posting this in the Music section, but thought it was perhaps more appropriate here. If I am wrong, mods please feel free to move it.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The music section also covers sound effects... (we should change the title to Music/Sound Effects  )


----------



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oops, sorry about that. Thank you... new and still learning my way around


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Did a quick search:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/99521-more-lightning-than-thunder.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/94929-good-lightning-storm-sound-effects.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/92734-good-tnl-soundtrack.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/90591-thunder-storm.html

They all have downloads (free) in addition to for-purchase suggestions.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

N4niner206 said:


> Oops, sorry about that. Thank you... new and still learning my way around


Absolutely no problem. We technically can't change the names of the main forum groupings since that would break all the links... but there's tons of sound effects in here too.


----------



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you, that was very helpful! I swear I searched "thunder" and somehow didn't come across these threads. I guess I didn't look hard enough! I sure appreciate the help!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I have the iZombie thunder tracks I use with my lightning machine. It works great!


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

I went through this search last year looking for some good lightning strikes and thunder rolls without rain and finally found some on this website. http://www.freesound.org/index.php

A contributor there "RHumphries" has several recordings. Most of what you will find will have wind and or rain. You can take most of this out using the free sound editing program Audacity. Audacity will allow you to remove "noise" that you identify. All you have to do is open the remove noise menu, then select a few seconds of the wind or rain sound and Audacity will remove almost all of it.


----------



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! Very useful information. I've been having some fun tonight editing and mixing tracks on audacity... I think this is going to work out great!


----------

